# Cass River and Salmon?!!!



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Anybody ever hear of anyone catching Salmon on the Cass River? I was driving by it this afternoon and saw some guys fishing the banks, so I stopped and asked and they said they were fishing for Salmon, and I could see some dark forms in the murky water and a fin came to the surface, so they are either carp or salmon. Just wondered if anyone had ever caught any salmon on the cass.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

first a qustion: what were they using for lures or bait? the cass doesn't get a big run of kings. not one of the people i fish with or asked up here in huron county has ever heard of cass river salmon. the dnr planted kings there until the late 80s, in fact they planted kings in the saginaw, tib, detroit, and other rivers that don't get kings. they did that as a test to see if they could live in them and it failed, so they stopped the plants years ago. i would think u may get one or two, but not enough to waste your time fishing the cass for kings. you live in bay city, just go to tawas or port austin. there the close by and you will have a much, much better shot at kings.


----------

